
IBM Sues Zillow over Multiple Charges of Patent Infringement - keehun
https://www.inman.com/2019/09/18/ibm-sues-zillow-over-multiple-charges-of-patent-infringement/
======
AsParallel
If you can't innovate, sure for your dinner I guess.

